# Doe/Spike Hunt this past weekend



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Man it was rough, cold and smart deer made for a tough hunt. The deer on this place near Brackettville knew how to stay out of range. With me hunting with a longbow, that meant they were way out of range. Did get one really close in a make shift blind Saturday Morning, but I messed up by hitting a piece of the brush with my bow when I started to draw....end of the game.

Took a bit of a long shot on Sunday morning (last hunt) which proved my arrow is in the air way too long for shots over 20yards. The deer was in the next county by the time my arrow got there. Oh they were really jumpy, any sound or movement that was out of place launched them like rockets.

I was able to get one deer on video.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry you didn't score my friend, better luck next time.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Sorry you didn't score my friend, better luck next time.


Been bowhunting too many years to expect to score on every hunt, especially in two days on a place I've never hunted. I should have stuck with my plan to hunt make shift blinds on the trails to the feeders. It was just so cold to be messing with making blinds..... All in all I had a great time though.


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

Atleast you got to get out there. We need to get you back down here to chase some pigs


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hate you didn't get a deer. I enjoyed your video! Keep em coming.


----------

